# afx non magna traction



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

I searched the forum and did not find an answer. Does anyone know of a place to buy poly mags for non magna traction cars.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI- the Poly Mags made for the Aurora T-Jet chassis will fit the A/FX non magnatraction chassis. I'll list one source in the following post...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- And JAGhobbies would be a good place to get Polymags....and YES- the T-Jet Mags WILL FIT the Non Magna AFX

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/neodm.htm


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> FYI- the Poly Mags made for the Aurora T-Jet chassis will fit the A/FX non magnatraction chassis. I'll list one source in the following post...


Ralph ,
do you just need a single pair or several ? As was mentioned the TJET version and Non - Mag version are the same and if you just need a single pair i can help ya out. If you need more contact Jag . Or i got another source you can email me on.

Bear :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

bearsox said:


> Ralph ,
> do you just need a single pair or several ? As was mentioned the TJET version and Non - Mag version are the same and if you just need a single pair i can help ya out. If you need more contact Jag . Or i got another source you can email me on.
> 
> Bear :wave:


Hey Gobucks1a- did ya hear that ?! (I think Bear meant to Reply to you instead of me). But Man, I'd love to have a set of Polymags for my Hot T-Jet too, but Gobucks was askin....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

find nacho-man on ebay for good quality at great price poly and neo magnets for t-jets, AFX and Magna-traction.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep Al's right on, Nacho-man, used his magnets in several built cars and they are super strong.

Boosted


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey Gobucks1a- did ya hear that ?! (I think Bear meant to Reply to you instead of me). But Man, I'd love to have a set of Polymags for my Hot T-Jet too, but Gobucks was askin....


True enough ! Good catch Ralph.

Bear :wave:


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input. I found that I can put a poly mag in a vintage afx. Run it on the high speed of the tri pack and I can compete against my kids srt, super g+ on the medium speed.

Is there a search method on ebay to find nacho-man? I would like to try his poly mags


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

If bearsox has a pair of mags that would be cool, but, sounds like ralphthe3rd has a car jonesin for the poly help!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

oops, correct ID is nacho_car on ebay. http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=nacho_car&ftab=AllFeedback . he isn't selling right now, but I know he still has magnets for sale. use the link on that page to message him. if you only want a pair or two, contact me. I have a few extra.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Says user invalid.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

gobucks1a said:


> If bearsox has a pair of mags that would be cool, but, sounds like ralphthe3rd has a car jonesin for the poly help!!


It's up to you as you asked 1st in the thread . I have 1 pair only available for $10.00 shipped or you can wait till Nacho has em on ebay for $10.00 plus $4.00 shipping . I won't have the box and my set is marked + and - but other than that same mags and strength. Email me direct if you want em if not Ralph you can email me for 2nd option.

Bear :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

one important thing about polymer magnets. you have to have a very strong armature to actually get the performance increase you desire. where Johnny Lightning/Auto World and DASH magnets can make stock t-jet armatures improve, polys will bog them down. you must have mean green or equivalent(6 ohms or less) armatures to get the correct potential out of poly magnets regardless of manufacturer/distributor.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

alpink said:


> one important thing about polymer magnets. you have to have a very strong armature to actually get the performance increase you desire. where Johnny Lightning/Auto World and DASH magnets can make stock t-jet armatures improve, polys will bog them down. you must have mean green or equivalent(6 ohms or less) armatures to get the correct potential out of poly magnets regardless of manufacturer/distributor.


Yep We used alot of mean greens in our old Willies leagues . That is where these mags were from as a leftover unused set . 

Bear :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> you have to have a very strong armature to actually get the performance increase you desire. where Johnny Lightning/Auto World and DASH magnets can make stock t-jet armatures improve, polys will bog them down. you must have mean green or equivalent(6 ohms or less) armatures to get the correct potential out of poly magnets regardless of manufacturer/distributor.


in general yes, but some of the higher ohm afx arms still work well
I have run the 14-15ohm red lams with success, but i even better is to contact dc-ho-motors and get some 3 - 4ohm arms and really rock

http://www.dchomotors.com/


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

gobucks1a said:


> If bearsox has a pair of mags that would be cool, but, sounds like ralphthe3rd has a car jonesin for the poly help!!


Polys are yours and hit the mails in AM ! Thanks !

Bear :wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

DC motors is shut down until further notice !!!!! Try getting your arms from Jim sqrig. Yellow Jacket Performance Armatures. He is a member on this board. His username is tjetsgrig. I use his arms in my cars, very good stuff and highly recommended. pig


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

AGREED. If you feel the need,the need for speed,tjetsgrig will get ya going.He did a four gear car for me and tuned a couple other cars and they haul.
>Tom<


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Bearsox, thank you for the mags. I put them in my afx and it can make it around my track on the low level speed on a tri pack without crashing. That is important for my boys. For me it is fun to race it on the higher voltage. Get the car fish tailin and movin fast.

Question for the knowledgable. As stated I am running a non mt afx with the poly mags. Runs quiet and smooth, then it would start to squeak and shutter. At that point I would pick it up by the back wheels and rev it until I could hear it was ready again. That would work, but, it is annoying to have to do it every 20 laps or so. Any suggestions would be great


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Check ALL oiling points...upper and lower arm, the gear rack...THIS includes the front and rear axles too!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

gobucks1a said:


> Bearsox, thank you for the mags. I put them in my afx and it can make it around my track on the low level speed on a tri pack without crashing. That is important for my boys. For me it is fun to race it on the higher voltage. Get the car fish tailin and movin fast.
> 
> Question for the knowledgable. As stated I am running a non mt afx with the poly mags. Runs quiet and smooth, then it would start to squeak and shutter. At that point I would pick it up by the back wheels and rev it until I could hear it was ready again. That would work, but, it is annoying to have to do it every 20 laps or so. Any suggestions would be great


Cool to hear the Polys got there ok and were all you hoped for ! Bill is correct i think on the oil issue too . Oil up that arm hole , top plate and all those axle holes as he said and you should be doing some great laps soon !

Bear :wave:


----------

